# Another one: give you opinion on my website



## IntrepidB (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm new to photography (started in June 2013), but I decided to go for a private domain instead of flickr or facebook. The images seems to load faster this way.

I also put the menu on the side, this way the image will make a better use of the space available on a computer monitor while keeping the 3:2 proportion. 

Here you go: Fernando B Photography


----------

